# Classical pieces like the piano-strings ensemble in Saint-Saëns' "Organ" symphony



## ttb32394 (Feb 22, 2020)

*Classical pieces like the piano-strings ensemble in Saint-Saëns' "Organ" symphony*

Hi guys

Are there any pieces you know that resemble the small flirt between the piano and strings in Sains-Saëns' third symphony "Organ" finale "Maestoso"?

I.e. here: 




Between 0:34 and 1:16

I particularly like the chords sequence, so e.g. Aquarium by Saint-Saëns does actually not please me.

Thanks!

TTB


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

You might try the first movement of d'Indy _Symphony on French Mountain Air_. There are bits and pieces of piano/strings interactions reminiscent of Saint-Saens' Third. No surprise, as both drank from the same fountain.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I think you will find a similar "flirt" in almost every (especially romantic) piano concerto. If you like Saint-Saëns, try his piano concertos, he composed five of them. You can also listen to piano concertos by Chopin, Schumann, Tchaikovsky, Dvořák, Brahms and many many more...


----------

